# Hints and Tips



## smokencure (May 15, 2015)

Hey Guy's

Has anyone got any hints or tips about the Bradley Digital Smoker,

Tried various types of smoker, with various results,

So brought the Bradley, a few minor problems, but its looking good,

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks Guy's.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 15, 2015)

Hello.  If you can't find an answer here I suggest joining the Group below.  Reading the posts there and then post your question in the Group if you still need help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/30/bradley-owners


----------

